# HDR Style B&W - Requesting C&C



## bburzycki (Jan 9, 2010)

I am looking for some comments and feedback on this first HDR B&W I have tried..

Really looking for first impressions to see if what I was trying to get was actually what I got in the eyes of others.








Please take a look at the detail in the full size - it's way better and if i post it here it will mess up the board.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2681/4229396768_c9d05990a2_o.jpg

Any input is welcome - I rarely do anything but shooting Glamour work and want to try to look in different directions this coming year. I like HDR as the process is fun for me.... yet in the current market you cannot easily make money with it unless you are very lucky and it seems to be a fad that might die at some point...thats why I picked B&W and HDR as a twist..

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Stamp (Jan 10, 2010)

Should've flipped the side mirror out, and replaced it with a Dodge!  Other than those two things, I think it's really kick ass.... Great job!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks pretty neat.  I think I would have had the mirror out also.
HDR in B&W, great concept.


----------



## Big (Jan 10, 2010)

That's pretty sick.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

Big said:


> That's pretty sick.



That wasn't so helpful.


----------



## Big (Jan 10, 2010)

Mulewings~ said:


> Big said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty sick.
> ...


Do they always have to be?! Sometimes all you wanna do is compliment it. What was wrong with it has already been said... 
Ok, you want me to say "hmmm, you should have had the side mirror out"


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

:taped sh:


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 10, 2010)

Well Dodge vs. Ford - thats an argument for another day ... My first one of these blew up - this is the new one...Ford gave me for Free so I am not complaining..

That said - thanks for the replies... it was definately a different model per say than I normally use - the girls usually talk back and give me crap - the truck just stands there and looks cool...


----------



## ann (Jan 11, 2010)

with some age groups sick means great, or cool, etc


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 11, 2010)

Sick was meant as a compliment


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 11, 2010)

I like it a lot.  I think B&W HDR might be the way to go.  It's really power and contrasty without all the wacked out colors.


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 11, 2010)

Big said:


> That's pretty sick.





Mulewings~ said:


> Big said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty sick.
> ...





Big said:


> Mulewings~ said:
> 
> 
> > Big said:
> ...





Mulewings~ said:


> :taped sh:



:lmao::lmao:

That truck looks sinister.  What program did you use?


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

If this is a product shot, I would agree with the mirrors out.  I would also watch for reflections.  (I'm bad about this.)
If you are going for HDR, I would say to go much much further.  You aren't to the point of the heavy contrast and light control that a true HDR demands.
Don't get me wrong.  I'm definately not the queen of HDR, but I do know what it should look like.
If you want to keep this shot, keep messing with curves layers until it's tweeked out, contrast wise, to the enth.  
If you reshoot, remember those windows and reflections.

You did a good job.  The above are just some suggestions to amp it up.


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 11, 2010)

Since im a Ford girl I say I'm loving it!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 12, 2010)

Lyncca said:


> Sick was meant as a compliment




:lmao::lmao:

I need to obviously brush up on things, my apologies ~~  from an old 'one'.


----------



## ocular (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool but for me the truck seems to "in your face" for me. It looks like you've cropped it like a box makes it look odd.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 12, 2010)

1.. Cant believe someone thought "sick" was anything other then a compliment 


2. The truck jumps out at you and is very intense upon first look.


I LOVE the way HDR Converts to B&W.


----------



## Inst!nct (Jan 12, 2010)

Mulewings~ said:


> Big said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty sick.
> ...


l0l

I like it, as mentioned, the side view mirror should have been flipped out :/, cool picture though


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I have to say there are some interesting comments here - well other than the debate on is sick means good or bad - but I know its sick its why I posted it.. 

That said here is the workflow and in answer to one of the comments this image was really tweaked...so its interesting that you feel that it needs even more...

On the reflection issue for me at least I love them... and want to do more with more strange ones.. technically this is a self portrait because in the big version you can see me in the bumper...

Workflow:

5 Exposures on Canon G10 jpg becase I was being lazy
Combined in Photomatix Pro
Procesed for HDR in Photomatix
Then re-processed for a second time in Photomatix
Results were exported to PS and converted to B&W to a point I liked the look..

I like the shine and life HDR brings to the plate... its a great tool if not abused...

I need to fdo more and see where it takes me...


----------

